# What to do about 2 plants?



## BuddyLuv (Sep 14, 2008)

I have 4 Dutch Passion Blueberry growing in an aero set up. They are at 48 days of flower under 2 1000w HPS bulbs. The breeder states a 55-65 day flower time. Now to the problem. Two of my plants are totally different then the other two. They are taller and just as bushy others but the buds are not as dense and are actually quite airy and fluffy. My other nice Blueberry has a large dense cola and is packing on more meat everyday. These other 2 seem to have stopped and all of the pistils are turning brown. They have no signs of any stress, pH is always kept between 5.6-5.9, nutes are the same for all: Advanced Nutrients Sensi Bloom, overdrive, Cal MG Bloom and Carboload, PPM of 1100 when the res is changed on and now it is at 500 with three days left before the next change. My temps are in the mid 70's consitantly with the lights on and low 60's when they are off. I did notice some light bleaching on one of them but not on the other. My reflector is about 10 inches from the canopy (I know some are going to say this is too close) and I have run out of space to move it up any higher. Next time I will flower at 12-15 inches instead of 18. I heard they double in size but these have grown almost 3 1/2 feet since flower. I tired looking at the trichs with my radio shack microscope but my eye site is not what it use to be. I believe they are still about 50% clear, 50% cloudy. Should I just chop the and free up some light in the canopy for the other two, or let them go and see if anything changes? I started out with 5 but one got the axe yesterday because it just refused to flower. I got maybe 5 grams wet of one female at 48 days of flower the others in the room have what appears to be about 3 oz.- 16 oz. per plant. Basically should I just cut my loses with these two and just take it as bad genetics or keep em? I will post a couple pix of them in a few minutes.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

My first instinct is to bend her and go buy a new scope, if you can let them go longer it would be worth all the trouble


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 14, 2008)

They are bent over. They are 6 foot on top of a aerorail that sit 15 inches off the floor. I will try and pull em down a little more and see if that helps. I see no need to take them early other then it being a waste of space for the other one that is sandwiched between these two.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh and I don't think it is the scope, more my eyes that are the problem.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

Take a sample from them, 1 sample each, if they give you a good buzz, then they will give you free smoke while you wait for the other 2 to fill out and mature to full potential


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 14, 2008)

Well I am pretty sure they are not ready. I am just going to try and pull and bend these big girls over and see if I they get any more meat to em. Thank Hippy.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I figured out what the problem was. They hermied on me. When I went to bend them down some more I pulled back a few large branches and there was male flowers sticking out of the bottom of some nodes. I cut all 4 of them down just in case. Dutch Passion Blueberry Fems SUCK. They are liars about their feminiztion program.


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2008)

> Fems SUCK. They are liars about their feminiztion program.


:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah they sounded professional about it via email, when I inquired about their program. They were obviously full of poo poo.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Yeah they sounded professional about it via email, when I inquired about their program. They were obviously full of poo poo.



Yeah, feminized seeds have always made me feel a little nervous--I will never buy them.  Too bad about your hermies.  However, good for you to getting them out of your flowering room in time.


----------

